# Should I Get Him?



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello everyone! There is this little mouse that I want(Mom still has to say yes! ), his name is Ziggy, but he is currently at a chinchilla "rescue"...and breeding facility. I will link the site but I am just scared that his $10 adoption fee will be go the breeding.

I don't really like the breeding of any animal, but this site has a lot to offer, so I just got over my opinons. I do NOT intend on breeding him.

But at a few points my friend said: for $10 and a mouse gets a home. And if my mom gives the ok, I would be willing to do a tour of the facilities to see how it looks. It would be a bit of a drive, but it would be worth it to me. What do you guys think: Get the mouse or don't get him?

He is on the bottom half of the page.
http://www.nwichinchillas.com/availablechinchillas.htm


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

reading about him he is skittish and nips (nipping and biting are a big no no for me), also they recon he is 8 months old and for £6 (that's how much it would be in pounds) id expect a well bred young mouse with a good temperament for that price. Here you can pick up feeder/pet mice for £2-4

But its up to you, if you would rather get an adult rescue and are willing to work on trying to taim him down (he may not taim down) then go for him.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

YourSoJelly said:


> I don't really like the breeding of any animal, but this site has a lot to offer, so I just got over my opinons. I do NOT intend on breeding him.
> http://www.nwichinchillas.com/availablechinchillas.htm


Why not, with out good breeders breeding all captive animals would come from crap stock, also as this is a breeders forum most here breed. 
(not getting at you or anything just asking)


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> YourSoJelly said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really like the breeding of any animal, but this site has a lot to offer, so I just got over my opinons. I do NOT intend on breeding him.
> ...


I know this is a breeding forum...it says it in the name. But Just because an animal isn't purebred, doesn't mean its "crap stock". I am not fond of breeding because there are plenty of animals that need homes who are rotting away and being murdered in pet stores and shelters. I understand that some people breed, and with mice it is more of a different story. With guinea pigs, 1 in 5 guinea pigs will probably die in labor. There is a much lower risk with mice. I was just raised with that mentality I guess... I would be more than willing to buy from a breeder, but this guy was super cute and he needs a home, like many other mice. I would rather rescue, then buy from a breeder. That is just my personal opinion.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

when I said crap stock I meant poorly sickly animals, not purebred or not. for example the The frozen mice my work buy in bulk for food the mice are all skinny and undersized compared to even the mixed pet mice I started out with.

Irrisponsible breeding im against but am all for good breeding, Its like with dogs a good breeder doesn't add to the rescue problems but taking there pups back if the owners cant keep them. With out good breeder of animals the world would be left to animals with many problems.
wasn't getting at you (hope you don't think I was) just seemed strange you said you don't agree with breeding on a breeding forum. Again not getting at you.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

I understand my wording was...off. I agree with breeding, to an extent. Ifyou know what you are doing, and finding good homes for the babies, then go ahead. I still like the concept of rescuing though.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I would agree with what PPV was saying, I would not buy a nipping/biting mouse to be a pet regardless of it's bloodlines. Assuming that he was not from an established line of mice, remember that he could die in the next couple months, or maybe not for another year+. That being said, if attempting to rehab an animal makes you feel warm & fuzzy inside, go for it! The 10 gallon tanks with lids priced at $5 are a very good price, btw. As for the mouse's price, I'd assume that the current owners have put more then $10 in feeding him & letting him take up space. While I think it is a little steep for an older guy, it is not outrageous.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Ah I get you now.

Just be prepared if you do get him that you may never be able to tame him down, hopefully he can be but some mice won't, so if you are happy to have a mouse that's more for looking at than doing thing's with if he won't tame down then I go for him as you like him


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Turns out the little guy got adopted today. I hope it was to a good home!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

YourSoJelly said:


> I am not fond of breeding because there are plenty of animals that need homes who are rotting away and being murdered in pet stores and shelters.


You are young...and sometimes this sort of "animal rights" mentality is pushed on our youth. But the truth is...most breeders are good people who love and treat their animals well. Very few are horrible people but it's those very few that make the news and give a bad name to all. 
And while there are pets in shelters (not so many mice)...they are not because of bad breeders...but owners who were not prepared, strays not fixed, or people who in a desperate situation had to make desperate choices. 
If we did not have people breeding good pets...we would not have any pets left after a few decades except feral dogs and cats. That is PETA and the HSUS's goals...to have all pets spayed and neutered and then have zero pets in a few short years. 
Responsible breeders are very important! And while I support rescuing animals too....it's also so important to support good responsible breeders! 
I am glad you are being open minded here. Welcome.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

candycorn said:


> YourSoJelly said:
> 
> 
> > I am not fond of breeding because there are plenty of animals that need homes who are rotting away and being murdered in pet stores and shelters.
> ...


I know that there are responsible breeders, but I have had my fair share of experiences with irresponsible ones and it has set me on edge with every breeder now. Hopefully as I get more experience with breeders, i can learn to know what to look out for. It seems as though many breeders on here are responsible, and love their animals. I was contemplating breeding mice earlier today actually, but I need moms permission first!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

You could try putting a wanted post up in the sales area here or maybe even put out a wanted post on CL for a mouse or two from a breeder with pet stock. Might find a nice local small time breeder that way. Would be supporting someone who really cares


----------

